# Amazingly entertaining ....... thanks Ecigssa X-mas give-away !!



## KZOR (17/12/16)

Just when i thought everyone was away on holiday i start noticing forum activity again.
So many posts by new members ......fantastic ......so i thought. 
My spider sense kicked in and together with my small Sherlock Holmes cerebral chamber i quickly stumble upon the reason.
It's that awesome FREEBIE opportunity titled *X-mas give-away*. Rules state a minimum post count of 20 and lo behold ......... that's exactly where the activity chart starts showing a rapid downslope again. 
Lol ....... seems like the bad financial decisions of the government has affected more people than i thought initially.

@Rob Fisher ........thanks for the entertainment value the competition has added to my holiday. 

Reminds me of a quote i often share with my learners : *Some people aren't loyal to you ... they are loyal to the need of you ..... once their needs change ....so does their loyalty.*

I trust this is not the case. GL to all the participants and looking forward to a multitude of posts in the future.

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Michaelsa (17/12/16)

We can at least hope it brings out some of the lurkers which who lay within.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bearshare (17/12/16)

I agree with @KZOR 

all of a sudden an incline in unnecessary post , its been done before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (17/12/16)

@KZOR, @Michaelsa, @Bearshare, carefull guys, you are invoking my OCD need for rules and order yet again.
Unt I only vant to hear vone click! LOL.
Ah, all those wonderful rules and regulations I would have added... sigh... I'll just have to take a double dose happy pills this morning.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bearshare (17/12/16)

Raindance said:


> @KZOR, @Michaelsa, @Bearshare, carefull guys, you are invoking my OCD need for rules and order yet again.
> Unt I only vant to hear vone click! LOL.
> Ah, all those wonderful rules and regulations I would have added... sigh... I'll just have to take a double dose happy pills this morning.
> 
> Regards



maybe 50/20 post count and had to be a member for at least a month or two

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Michaelsa (17/12/16)

Raindance said:


> @KZOR, @Michaelsa, @Bearshare, carefull guys, you are invoking my OCD need for rules and order yet again.
> Unt I only vant to hear vone click! LOL.
> Ah, all those wonderful rules and regulations I would have added... sigh... I'll just have to take a double dose happy pills this morning.
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## craigb (17/12/16)

Thanks for the informative post @KZOR, it was really helpful




















+1 to the post count

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## KZOR (18/12/16)

I rest my case.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Michaelsa (18/12/16)

KZOR said:


> I rest my case.
> 
> View attachment 78907
> View attachment 78908


This annoys me a little more than it probably ought to... 
Admins and Mods will notice I am sure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## boxerulez (18/12/16)

KZOR said:


> I rest my case.
> 
> View attachment 78907
> View attachment 78908


I see the bulk of the posts are glws @KZOR. Its bloody painfully obvious.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Silver (18/12/16)

Thanks @KZOR

@Nishan, looks like you were trying to increase your post count by spamming the classifieds with lots of GLWS posts.

Just a headsup, that is not considered good practice on an online forum. *It's like spam.* Also, the Classifieds rules ask members to stay on topic. So post in them if you are keen to buy whats on offer otherwise dont post.

Since you are new and we are in a jovial festive mood at this time, we would like to welcome you and we wish you all the very best with your vaping and your stay here. 

But please try contribute more meaningfully in all the wonderful threads here from now on. Show us you can do it @Nishan !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (18/12/16)

I know I am a New user (I am not Even over 15 posts yet), but felt I wanted to say something on this.

Yes, I agree with what has been said, I even noticed another user doing the same thing (Spamming by commenting when not really relevant) BUT all the new People are not the same, Some like the forum for what it is and would like to add some value here.

Also, for a noob its difficult to get your posts up, seeing as you are a noob you dont really know much (in most cases) and therefore cant really comment on most topics with with Value.

I agree with the "no entry to Comps" if you have under 10 \ 20 posts,But I would say, IN the case that a NEWB wins a comp and has been there for under a month, then a MOD should review that users posts, to see if the things the user posted was mostly Spam or actually Valuable. If its mostly spam, that user does not qualify anymore.

The reason I say this is that I (and Im sure there are a few other new users) make sure I don't just reply or post willy nilly to anything, I try only to post if the information can help another.

for me, It sucks that there are always those in the minority who will mess things up for the rest...
 

Again, IM also a newb and this is just my 2c.

Reactions: Like 13 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Michaelsa (18/12/16)

Dietz said:


> I know I am a New user (I am not Even over 15 posts yet), but felt I wanted to say something on this.
> 
> Yes, I agree with what has been said, I even noticed another user doing the same thing (Spamming by commenting when not really relevant) BUT all the new People are not the same, Some like the forum for what it is and would like to add some value here.
> 
> ...


@Dietz 
I think I am not alone in thanking you for these two cents which you have given us. 

This is incredibly true, especially when I think back to my first time on this forum, when I saw the masters like @Silver , @Rob Fisher and @Gizmo with their thousands of posts. It felt, to me, to be intimidating. But I promise you if you spend time on this forum you will see that we are all alike in many ways. 

I just believe that we need to bring the newbies in with more passion and love

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/16)

Michaelsa said:


> @Dietz
> I think I am not alone in thanking you for these two cents which you have given us.
> 
> This is incredibly true, especially when I think back to my first time on this forum, when I saw the masters like @Silver , @Rob Fisher and @Gizmo with their thousands of posts. It felt, to me, to be intimidating. But I promise you if you spend time on this forum you will see that we are all alike in many ways.
> ...



Well said @Michaelsa 

I also remember when I started on this forum how amazing it was when I was greeted and helped by the more experienced folk - like @Andre and @johan to name a few. 

Helping out the newer members is a very important aspect of this forum. Long may it continue.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bearshare (18/12/16)

Guys am new as well, I don't agree. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelsa (18/12/16)

Bearshare said:


> Guys am new as well, I don't agree.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


How so? @Bearshare

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bearshare (18/12/16)

Michaelsa said:


> How so? @Bearshare


Posts:
234
Country:
Joined:
*17/6/16*


----------



## Jakey (18/12/16)

GLWS

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Vape_r (18/12/16)

Thanks for this, really interesting


----------



## Raindance (18/12/16)

It is true that this forum is about assisting each other, sharing knowledge and support. Especially supporting newbies to the forum and those new to vaping. I myself have not been on here for long and was pleasantly surprised by the personal welcome I received, so I'm all for passing on that tradition.

But..

When this place of sharing and learning is taken advantage of by those whom only seem interested in it when there is free stuff on the go, I tend to get a bit p'd off. I think that is also what is bothering the other forumites whom are raising concerns.

I will gladly assist the young grasshoppers, the vultures should be treated differently however.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gdigitel (18/12/16)

Raindance said:


> I will gladly assist the young grasshoppers, the vultures should be treated differently however.


I realise that I am also treading close to the precipice of noobdum according to post count but
Both grasshoppers and vultures are winged creatures capable of flight. So how can one discern whether the flight is real or merrily a wolf in vultures clothing...
flip dis diep


----------



## Raindance (18/12/16)

gdigitel said:


> I realise that I am also treading close to the precipice of noobdum according to post count but
> Both grasshoppers and vultures are winged creatures capable of flight. So how can one discern whether the flight is real or merrily a wolf in vultures clothing...
> flip dis diep



I think its all in the eyes... LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/16)

gdigitel said:


> I realise that I am also treading close to the precipice of noobdum according to post count but
> Both grasshoppers and vultures are winged creatures capable of flight. So how can one discern whether the flight is real or merrily a wolf in vultures clothing...
> flip dis diep



It's simple to distinguish @gdigitel

New members that come on here and their first 30 posts are "glws" posts in the Classifieds - are very likely to be in it just for the competition. I say "very likely" because one never knows with 100% certainty. That's why we try approach these situations carefully and explain to new members so they understand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gdigitel (18/12/16)

@Silver a true wolf would know not to glws. Those are truly amateur and easy to spot.


----------



## Silver (18/12/16)

gdigitel said:


> @Silver a true wolf would know not to glws. Those are truly amateur and easy to spot.



Well please inform one of us if you spot any "true wolves" roaming around

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## boxerulez (18/12/16)

Funny thing when you are on many forums you keep on seeing the same names and youstart realising who is who... have not seen it here yet but on mybroadband there are a few that i know have more than one login... up to 3 or 4...all active concurrently just to enter giveaways and troll other members.

I hope some of these 30hit wonders are not some of us creating duplicate accounts... mods can check ip adresses here?

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (18/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Funny thing when you are on many forums you keep on seeing the same names and youstart realising who is who... have not seen it here yet but on mybroadband there are a few that i know have more than one login... up to 3 or 4...all active concurrently just to enter giveaways and troll other members.
> 
> I hope some of these 30hit wonders are not some of us creating duplicate accounts... mods can check ip adresses here?
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



Dont worry @boxerulez 

We are quite comfortable with the way the competitions are running and the winners that have been selected and vetted in the past.

I can assure you that we try our best to make sure that "bogus" entries (of any kind) wont be successful in the competitions.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (18/12/16)

Silver said:


> Dont worry @boxerulez
> 
> We are quite comfortable with the way the competitions are running and the winners that have been selected and vetted in the past.
> 
> I can assure you that we try our best to make sure that "bogus" entries (of any kind) wont be successful in the competitions.


Yeah i have noticed like I said... you guys run a tight setup here... this weekend was the first time ive seen any strange activity and we all know each other by now so the locals immediately see the so called wolves lol.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/12/16)

Quite a few new members that 'just joined', may likely be due to news of some competition, a result of 'being dragged with' to a vape meet, or even 'inspired' by an external Facebook or vendor competition or giveaway. There are many that just register, but never ever logs on again after that.
Many lurkers frequent the forum as guests for a long time, and then decide to register, hopefully when they realize what a great community we have here, or when they realize that they can also fit in and possibly even contribute.

Many new members are not vape experts by any means, but rather people seeking help. Keep in mind that they don't remain vape rookies forever. They most likely use different jooses and devices initially to other 'expert' members, and from that perspective, they can easily share their own opinions on whether it's good kit or not, or a good juice or not. We may have many solid members that already contribute regularly on the vaping front, but we all have interests other than vaping too, AND the forum caters for that too.

Any person that joins, is likely have some expertise or interest in a field covered in the OFF TOPIC section. They can just as easily contribute a joke, a funny pic, or even a special photograph they took. Many members show their love for their favorite pets, special songs or their particular hobby.
Some just air an opinion or share a special pic on what's turned into the "Bird Watching" thread.

Given the activity and diversity covered in OFF TOPIC, I'm sure it should be quite easy to get your post count up without being certified as a Class A Vape Guru.

Keep in mind that in the process of 'entertainment', we may get many lurkers, but we also get the odd 'keeper' that seem to fit right in, contribute, talk and just generally enjoy the company on here, just like we do. They are the ones that still makes it a worthwhile exercise.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DoubleD (20/12/16)

SWLG












Illuminati confirmed

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rusty (21/12/16)

Ecigsa rocks!!!!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (22/12/16)

Long Time Lurker here.

I used Ecigssa to learn.

I have read lots of posts, but not only on Ecigssa.

I don't usually comment, but for some reason of late, i decided to answer a few posts, and contribute in general to discussions on here.

I am a member of many online forums, Carbonite, Toyota, Landcruiser sa, Harley, KTM, Wilddogs, etc etc etc

I do not comment on lots that i read on these forums, nor do i often start new posts.

This to me, however does not detract from the value i find in these and many forums, or the information i do read, and ingest on a ongoing basis.

What always is a source of amusement to me, is the arrogance of certain members on these forums, where for some or other reason affront is taken if a new member, regardless of post points, or jpeg award icons, questions or otherwise is deemed to have transgressed against more established persons on such a forum.

This usually has a few limited kind of responses or results, where a flame/post war erupts, usually resulting in the newbie leaving, while the mods and admins and the respected forum member all avidly watch and backslap each other with virtual high five's etc, or where the new person is educated and brought into the fold.

Further, if one, on a open forum such as this is going to hold a open competition, and one has a post count as part of the qualifying criteria, then one should expect exactly the kind of actions by new users hoping to make the grade, especially if the prizes are of high value? 

Further, care should be taken by all on these kind of forums, not to allow it to turn into a little members and good ole boys club, like so many other online forums turn into, because then the loss would be felt most by those regulars, whereas for the newbies, it wont be long before someone opens another new forum, where none of you will be welcome...


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Long Time Lurker here.
> 
> I used Ecigssa to learn.
> 
> ...



Hi @Hardtail1969 

I assume you are not pointing fingers at me or the Admin & Mod Team?
Its not clear who you are aiming your comments at

But for the record, we try to be very inclusive to all new members here. We try welcome them in the intro threads and try as hard as possible to answer their questions and help them to have a good vaping experience.

We also hold open Vape Meets - which are open to anyone to attend - and if you have seen what happens at those meets, you will often find us helping out the newer vapers.

Just want to make it clear that ECIGSSA is a welcoming platform - at least that is how the Admin and Mod Team have tried to be.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Hardtail1969 (22/12/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Hardtail1969
> 
> I assume you are not pointing fingers at me or the Admin & Mod Team?
> Its not clear who you are aiming your comments at
> ...


@Silver and Mods...

No, i am not pointing fingers, i am speaking from past experience on many other online forums i have been a part of.

So many started out great, lasted a while, then died when the big men on the bulletin board syndrome killed it by the aforementioned ass hattery.

Consider my piece a general observation and caution.



Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/12/16)

At ECIGSSA, I think the overall behavior of members is 'on average', quite mature and content is of a fairly high standard. I say 'on average', as I'm excluding myself here 

Ever since I joined this forum, I have realized that member interaction at vape meets and running into each other randomly at a vape shop helps a lot to keep content and personal responses to a civil level, as it quickly dawns on you that each online or anonymous avatar has a real person behind it, and in most cases you get to know them to some degree. There are far less keyboard warriors here than on any other platform that I have experienced. Due to everyone mostly knowing everyone else, it leads to quite a lot of banter between some individuals, which I personally find quite refreshing and also hysterically funny at times.
If you look at the overall picture of individuals, their posts, event participation and event interaction, you quickly realize that most of the 'rebellious' individuals are usually missing from the meets, thereby enforcing my 'reality check required' theory. Some people are just more mature and accommodating in this regard than others. I'm not saying everyone should agree on everything, but you can still have a difference of opinion on a subject, without the need to attack someone's personality.

As a member of the mod team, I know that we do not condone hissy-fits or climbing boots-and-all into someone's character, and definitely do not allow trends like that in threads to continue and derail the thread. The rules are clearly laid out and enforced where contravened - simple. It's easy to grab the popcorn, sit back and watch the show, but this is not the place for it.

ECIGSSA is mostly kept running smoothly by it's members, their love for vaping and their commitment to sharing their knowledge and experiences. They are generally very protective of their 'home' and will in most cases be quicker than any moderator to reign in rebellious individuals.

To be fair to members AND to the vendors that both contributes to running costs and sponsor the prizes for competitions, some form of participation on here is recommended and encouraged, hence the post requirement. I'm sure we would see a lot of dissatisfaction from all of the community if every prize in every competition goes to someone that barely joined two days ago, have just one post (in the competition thread), no post to say thanks for the winnings and they are then never seen again.... until the next competition that is. I'd much rather see it go to a more deserving candidate that posts selflessly and expects nothing in return for that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> @Silver and Mods...
> 
> No, i am not pointing fingers, i am speaking from past experience on many other online forums i have been a part of.
> 
> ...



Been there done that got a T-Shirt or two... while your advice is on the button it's not really needed because the team are completely aware and if you take note of newly appointed staff you will see they are chosen very carefully... after a bit of a rocky start a few years ago I think the Admin and Mod team have done a pretty good job in making the forum a informative, happy and pretty welcoming spot for vapers to hang around in and share...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 6


----------

